# LED flashlight



## Wormduncan

Anyone have any suggestions on a good hunting flashlight that's very bright and compact?


----------



## Jranger

I will shortly...
Picked up a 1000 lumen led flashlight on ebay the other day for $22. Takes a special rechargeable battery that I have to buy, but they aren't very expensive. The light has the new Cree xm-l T6 led. Supposed to be the brightest out there, up to 250m. Will let you know when I get it in...


----------



## rjcruiser

From half way down the page in this forum 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=630082


----------



## Wormduncan

Thanks!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dorcy International 41-4299 220-Lumens Rechargeable LED Flashlight with AC and DC Charging Adaptors


Bought this light several months back on Amazon for $37.00 and free shipping.  I like it.  Not super compact but not too big.


----------



## crowslayer

browning makes a good light, but i forget whats its called


----------



## Wild Turkey

ive got a stylus pen light led green. Had it for 10 years and works great. 20 bucks.


----------



## Wormduncan

What about olight or fenix brands?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Wormduncan said:


> What about olight or fenix brands?



Olight and Fenix make very good products. Check out this forum for reviews. Some of these guys are flashlight fanatics.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?19-Flashlight-Reviews


----------



## Gaswamp

fenix, surefire, and streamlight are good choices


----------



## Wormduncan

Thanks alot everybody.


----------



## jimboknows

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=102

nice bright beam and also has green leds for not spooking game walking in...and they are less than 50 bucks


----------



## Jranger

Jranger said:


> I will shortly...
> Picked up a 1000 lumen led flashlight on ebay the other day for $22. Takes a special rechargeable battery that I have to buy, but they aren't very expensive. The light has the new Cree xm-l T6 led. Supposed to be the brightest out there, up to 250m. Will let you know when I get it in...



Ok, got the light and the battery in the other day. This thing is unreal bright. I went outside last night after a good 8+ hour charge and lit up the neighborhood. It will light up the house at the end of my street (easily 300 yds away). I wouldn't want to shine one of these into someones face unless they were attacking... Best $48 I've spent on a light Rechargeable batteries + flashlight.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hard to beat the mini-maglite LED for function, durability, and price.


----------



## fulldraw74

http://www.amazon.com/Nebo-Redline-Tactical-Flashlight-Strobe/dp/B0049M8I22


----------



## raff

Have a led lenser headlamp and think its the p14 lenser as well 
pretty happy with both of em both take the aa batteries


----------



## Jranger

NCHillbilly said:


> Hard to beat the mini-maglite LED for function, durability, and price.



I hear ya, I own a few of those myself... They are maybe 30 lumens though. Not that you really need a 1000 lumens minimag sized light, but it's nice to have if you want to brighten up an area looking for a dead deer or whatever. The flash light I bought was only $22. I had the option for a cheaper rechargeable battery, but I found one that would last 8+ hrs on full power setting. These new leds that are coming out are really impressive. Just can't really explain it, you just have to see one.

I'm also a fan of the Redline. I was going to buy one online before I stumbled onto this one. The price is about the same for both and this one makes batteries simple.


----------



## SpurHuntinHillbilly

http://www.surefire.com/Flashlights

If $ isn't an issue this light is top notch bar none!  I use this on the job (USCG) and this light is bulletproof.  Drop it, drown it, shoot it or run it over with a truck and this thing will still light up every time.  Gonna pay the $$$ but you will never need to buy another.  Like I said the Coast Guard and all other Federal agencies use these lights exclusively for law enforcement and tactical operations.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter

I use the miniMag lite LEd about $20 very bright very adjustable, great general purpose light but SUCKS FOR TRACKING BLOOD AFTER DARK


----------



## depthsoftheC

streamlight supertac is the best flashlight made for the money


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I just upgraded all my flashlights with LED bulbs....
Put a 140 lumen LED bulb in my 3D cell maglight...Incredible....
180 lumen in 4C maglight, and 100 lumen in a regular old 2D cell
flashlight...About $15.00 per bulb...
Very impressed with the light, and batteries are reported to last
longer...


----------



## JUSTO & BELLA

i have a coleman 144 lumens light from walmart. use 3 triple a batteries.  every time someone hunts with me and i turn it on they are really surprised a cheap flashlight can be that bright.  everyone who sees it, they go and buy one.


----------



## slightly grayling

I got a Fenix LD10 for Christmas and used it on a hunt last week.  I am very impressed with this little light.  I have bought and broken about a dozen of LED from Harbor freight tools and determined you get what you pay for.





Wormduncan said:


> What about olight or fenix brands?


----------



## rvick

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I use the miniMag lite LEd about $20 very bright very adjustable, great general purpose light but SUCKS FOR TRACKING BLOOD AFTER DARK


try a xenon bulb in a light with no black spot, best thing i have found for showing blood & can light up a deer at 150 yards, take spare batteries with you


----------



## Semi-Pro

4Sevens, best light I ever did see, plus 10 yr warranty. Took me several months to decide but i am glad i did.


----------



## Swampfoxoutdoors

Im a flashaholic and have about 5 really nice flashlights.

4sevens are the best for the price and the company is based in Georgia. I have a quark mini cr123 very bright and has a good wide throw and i also have a quark 123 ^2 tactical very very bright for the size. To get the best results get a fenix head band which allows you to use the light hands free great for the woods! One of the many many great things about these lights is you can select which intensity mode you want from .5 lumens good for looking in your hunting pack with out spooking game and turbo or high which allows you to re create the sun.lol 

jet beam makes a good light, bit high tho. I have a BC40 and its about the length of a 2 d mag light with spot light performance!
cost 75 bucks but will last my life time and probably my daughters!


----------



## Razor Blade

My wife says i need another flashlight like i need a hole in my head. I would bet i have more than anyone else. I should be ashamed , not braggin. I love my surefire G2s in LED. I have just bought a surefire Fury, 130.00 , it has 500 lumens, and runs for 1 1/2 hrs. Thats high, on low it will run 46 hrs with 15 lumens. I bought a Tactical 5.11 at Bass pro 25.00 a wonderful little light, pen style. These work well for me. Scott


----------



## Kendallbearden

Wormduncan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on a good hunting flashlight that's very bright and compact?


 
I have the Atac A2 by 5.11 tactical. It's the brightest AA flashlight i could find. Very high quality light.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

crowslayer said:


> browning makes a good light, but i forget whats its called






Browning Tactical.  Little pricey ($75), but compact and VERY bright.  They do eat up some batteries though.


----------



## woodyred

mag light has some new amazing LED.  Grandermountain also has goodones


----------



## John I. Shore

We use these at work where it is dark half the year, Underwater Kinetics 4AA LED.  They work great and are bright!  Hope that helps.

John I.


----------



## sawlogsMS

best money ive ever spent on an LED light was a Quark.   its at 4sevens.com  ive bought 3 or 4 from that website.  i think the company is based out of atlanta but the lights are foreign-made.


----------



## jbarron

Semi-Pro said:


> 4Sevens, best light I ever did see, plus 10 yr warranty. Took me several months to decide but i am glad i did.




4Sevens Quark AA² Turbo 

200+ lumins, AA batteries, and a 10 year warranty for under $50.


----------



## GAJoe

I checked out several tactical light forums and got the STREAMLIGHT PT2AA. It takes 2 regular "AA" batteries. One guy said he had over $500 in tactical lights and for the money this was the best. It has a tempered glass lens and a perfect smooth mirror reflector. It has bright, drive you nuts pulse, and dim settings. It burns around 1hr and 45min bright and goes out fast. You wont be tempted to wait a little longer; which I like. Just keep some cheap AA's around and you'll love it. These are about $40 on Amazon.


----------



## robinh

I will agree on the 4sevens & Quark .Try the Quark X123 2.It is small and very bright around 360 lumens .I have a couple of their lights and you won't be dissappointed.They usse the CR123 batteries and if you look around you can find these batteries for under $1.50 a piece,which is not bad for the performance you get out of these lights.


----------



## whchunter

*No Way*

No way I'd buy anything that uses rechargeable batteries or speciality batteries. I have had nothing but trouble with rechargeables and speciality batteries are both hard to find (if you can find them at all after the product gets a few years on it) as well as exspensive. I can always find standard batteries easily and cheap .... early in the morning or any old store has my batteries. I usually keep a good supply of them. I buy them by the bulk at Academy Sports.


----------



## morris

A great light for $37.00 including 2 batteries, a charger and a holster.  Very bright. http://allprooptics.3dcartstores.com/NITEBEAM-900_p_96.html


----------



## leftystar

maglite xl50 is a good flash light AAA batteries too!!! almost as bright as my 3D led


----------



## Semi-Pro

Cr123a are at battery junction for .98 c  vs. $5. 
titanium innovations


----------



## Redbug

whchunter said:


> No way I'd buy anything that uses rechargeable batteries or speciality batteries. I have had nothing but trouble with rechargeables and speciality batteries are both hard to find (if you can find them at all after the product gets a few years on it) as well as exspensive. I can always find standard batteries easily and cheap .... early in the morning or any old store has my batteries. I usually keep a good supply of them. I buy them by the bulk at Academy Sports.



That's a very good point. I try to buy my stuff that uses regular batteries  that can easily bought and found, making the item cheaper to use.


----------



## jeshoffstall

*So I have a flashlight system...*

sick of the maglite bulbs burning out, so switched to a LED minmag - it lasted two weekends, replaced the batteries, nothing.  I am also tired of lites that have to screw on (mini mag heads or surefire tailcaps).  So those have all become house/truck/camper lights.  A two handed light is a pain when you are carrying a gun, treestand, etc.

For hunting I have a three light system -  a $15 Rayovac (only seen at Home Depot) that runs on 2AA (meaning available anywhere) has 100 lumens on the high setting and 18 lumens on the low setting.  Did I mention that it was $15?  This has also become our nightstand light.

http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Work/Virtually-Indestructible-LED-2AA-Flashlight.aspx

I back this up with a Streamlight Polytech (replaces my Surefire G2) which has a clicky tailcap (no twisting) and 120 lumens.  This is for finding the late night deer or that treestand that your buddy swore he hung just over the ridge and a Ray Charles could find it in the dark.  Also would be good for momentarly blinding bigfoot if you need to escape.

Lastly, a cheap LED bill light that is great for rummaging through your back, climbing trees, gutting and cooking dinner on the grill!

BTW, got my Polytech at BPS for $50 with a gift card, I see Amazon has them for about $35.

Good luck with whatever you do, we are fortunate to have so many good choices at decent prices these days.


----------



## JKnieper

Y'all might laugh but I just bought a second $14 Rayovac led light at Home Depot. To me the name Rayovac does not conjure up thoughts of quality but I have had the first one over a year and have been impressed by the brightness and quality of the unit.  2 x AA batteries make it cheap to operate.  I think that it is about 100 Lumens.  Works for me and if I lose it I won't lose much sleep.


----------



## lbzdually

I have a Rayovac Sportsman light that has 180 lumens and 3 C batteries.  Will last a long time.  I want one with only 2C's and about 100 lumens for super long runtime, does anyone know of one?


----------



## Randy

JUSTO & BELLA said:


> i have a coleman 144 lumens light from walmart. use 3 triple a batteries.  every time someone hunts with me and i turn it on they are really surprised a cheap flashlight can be that bright.  everyone who sees it, they go and buy one.



This one.  I bought it on a whem just to have in the boat as we were going gator hunting.  Didn't need anything bright since we would have a big spot light.  Turned out to be the brightest light on the boat other than the spot light.  I was spotting gators 400 yards away.  The batteries lasted all night running almost continuosly too.  I was so impressed I went and bought a coule more when I returned home.  One for my pack, one for my boat and one for my truck.


----------



## savreds

Randy said:


> This one.  I bought it on a whem just to have in the boat as we were going gator hunting.  Didn't need anything bright since we would have a big spot light.  Turned out to be the brightest light on the boat other than the spot light.  I was spotting gators 400 yards away.  The batteries lasted all night running almost continuosly too.  I was so impressed I went and bought a coule more when I returned home.  One for my pack, one for my boat and one for my truck.



X2

I have 3 different versions of the coleman lights and you can't hardly beat them for the money.
I did notice some lights at Sears that were Dorcy's if I remember right, I think I'm going to try one of them out next!


----------



## 2tines

justo & bella said:


> i have a coleman 144 lumens light from walmart. Use 3 triple a batteries.  Every time someone hunts with me and i turn it on they are really surprised a cheap flashlight can be that bright.  Everyone who sees it, they go and buy one.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Jranger said:


> I will shortly...
> Picked up a 1000 lumen led flashlight on ebay the other day for $22. Takes a special rechargeable battery that I have to buy, but they aren't very expensive. The light has the new Cree xm-l T6 led. Supposed to be the brightest out there, up to 250m. Will let you know when I get it in...


 that's a awesome light I have it also.. There is a combo kit also available


----------



## rawolfee

jeshoffstall said:


> For hunting I have a three light system -  a $15 Rayovac (only seen at Home Depot) that runs on 2AA (meaning available anywhere) has 100 lumens on the high setting and 18 lumens on the low setting.  Did I mention that it was $15?  This has also become our nightstand light.
> 
> http://www.rayovac.com/Products/Lights/Work/Virtually-Indestructible-LED-2AA-Flashlight.aspx
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> X2.  This is a great light and plenty bright.  Very durable.  I have one for hunting and we also keep on our night stand.


----------



## BrotherBadger

Gadestroyer74 said:


> that's a awesome light I have it also.. There is a combo kit also available



Is this is?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000LM-Lume...r-/180900511723?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true

Seems like a good deal.


----------



## mdhall

A good way to know for sure is to read the reviews on Amazon. Although it's made in China, probably at the same factory as some of your lights more than a 20 times more in cost. This one has great reviews. CREE LED and 300 lumens for less than $6 with free shipping. I'd order 2 just in case you got a lemon.






 Here's the link:http://goo.gl/6tZcP


----------



## bearhunter39

Jranger said:


> I will shortly...
> Picked up a 1000 lumen led flashlight on ebay the other day for $22. Takes a special rechargeable battery that I have to buy, but they aren't very expensive. The light has the new Cree xm-l T6 led. Supposed to be the brightest out there, up to 250m. Will let you know when I get it in...


Is this light bright enough to mount on a high power ,and see good enough with a scope to shoot 150yds.


----------



## cmfireman

Fenix LD20.  180 lumens, 3 brightness modes, tail click, uses AA's and will fit in your pocket for $50.


----------



## redman2006

Wormduncan said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on a good hunting flashlight that's very bright and compact?



Redline.   310 lumen.  5 settings.  Beam is adjustable for distance or flood.

3 aa batteries.  Very compact.  $39 at Sacketts in Jasper.  Cheaper on line.   I am very hapoy with it.


----------



## bigreddwon

Jranger said:


> I will shortly...
> Picked up a 1000 lumen led flashlight on ebay the other day for $22. Takes a special rechargeable battery that I have to buy, but they aren't very expensive. The light has the new Cree xm-l T6 led. Supposed to be the brightest out there, up to 250m. Will let you know when I get it in...



I bought one.. H O L Y CRAP!! Simply the best pocket light I have EVER used in my life!! So bright white, with an excellent spot with just enough of a flood effect to see around the spot.. Im blown away.. It takes 123/s as well as the two rechargeable that come with it, recharger too.. You can not go wrong for the price.. WOW...!!


----------



## Dusty Roads

A 3000Lm light(fits in the palm) was tested in a motorcycle mag-they say was the best ever for $69.I found it on Ebay but don';t have the name for it anymore.I was just looking to see if it was still sold their.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I recently bought a couple of new lights.

Surefire P2X Fury tactical 500 lumens
Surefire P3X Fury tactical 1,000 lumens
Surefire Maximus headlamp 1-500 lumens


----------



## hunt n duck

Coleman max 144




Nebo redline


----------



## hunt n duck

Best $10 light I've found. More like a flood light. Larry light




New one, haven't tried it yet but I bet it is good. Larry light2


----------



## rmp

Another vote for anything Surefire. Pricey but well worth it. Buy once, cry once. Unless something has changed, they're American made as well.


----------



## frdstang90

I bought a 1000 lumen at Home Depot Friday for $29 that was in the Christmas specials that is really nice.  It uses 3 D-cell batteries and I think you could land a plane with it.  LOL


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

frdstang90 said:


> I bought a 1000 lumen at Home Depot Friday for $29 that was in the Christmas specials that is really nice.  It uses 3 D-cell batteries and I think you could land a plane with it.  LOL




Yep' I got my eye on one too...Saw them last week; but
was in a hurry and did not pick one up.....Next trip...


----------



## 01Foreman400

Just bought 2 Surefire Titan T1A's and a Surefire U2 that will be modded.


----------



## whchunter

*Defiant*

Bought the 1000 lumen Defiant at Home Depot. This light is super bright and uses D size batteries which are easy to find and replace. It has a high/low setting thereby allowing more battery life. The only negative is the size and weight that is unless you like your flashlight to double as a weapon. This material of this light appears to be aluminum and could be used a nightstick. I'd guess it's about a foot long. Wish it had a place to add a neck cord. I'll keep this one in my truck.


----------



## tr21

jbarron said:


> 4Sevens Quark AA² Turbo
> 
> 200+ lumins, AA batteries, and a 10 year warranty for under $50.



I had a 4sevens about 2 weeks and it would go from bright to dim on its own. took it out to our tool truck and they replaced some parts on it. a week later was in the woods and it either wouldn't come on or was dim. took it back and asked to swap it for any cheap plastic flashlight. got a streamlight and it's been great for 2yrs. now. a co worker of mine had the same problems. I would only carry a 4sevens in a open field on a bright sunny day and have a lighter for back up !


----------



## cmfireman

hunt n duck said:


> Best $10 light I've found. More like a flood light. Larry light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New one, haven't tried it yet but I bet it is good. Larry light2



These are awesome little lights to keep in your car and around the house. They put out a flood beam vs. a spot. 

I hung one inside an 8 man tent when camping and it lit up the whole thing.

Haven't seen the Larry 2, I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## Gaswamp

whchunter said:


> Bought the 1000 lumen Defiant at Home Depot. This light is super bright and uses D size batteries which are easy to find and replace. It has a high/low setting thereby allowing more battery life. The only negative is the size and weight that is unless you like your flashlight to double as a weapon. This material of this light appears to be aluminum and could be used a nightstick. I'd guess it's about a foot long. Wish it had a place to add a neck cord. I'll keep this one in my truck.



started to pick one of those up the other day just to try


----------



## 660griz

NiteCore HC 30 Headlamp / hand held. 1000 lumens.
Awesome light.


----------



## keokol

Thinking to buy a new led flashlight. What do you think about the Fenix PD35 tactical flashlight? Did anyone use this flashlight? The UC35 similar type flashlight. Although, pd35 price is higher than the Fenix uc35. I am looking for the effective guide about those flashlights.


----------



## Gaswamp

keokol said:


> Thinking to buy a new led flashlight. What do you think about Fenix PD35 tactical flashlight? Did anyone use this flashlight?



looks like a nice flashlight.  I have a Fenix fd20 and really like it.


----------



## LTZ25

Gaswamp said:


> fenix, surefire, and streamlight are good choices



Those are all great lights but FENIX takes Fenix batteries and they are very hard to find and kinda high $ , even rechargeable batteries have to e replaced every few years .


----------

